# Adding pickup rollers to caboose



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Good morning! 
I have the below pictured caboose. I am wanting to illuminate it. Is it possible to install pickup roller? Or another way to use track power? It is o guage


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are clip-in rollers for Lionel plastic trucks, that's the easy way. They also have axle wipers to pick up the outer rail power. Here's some for $3.99/ea










Lionel 9050-150 Pickup Assembly w/ Roller & Bracket


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

My brother made pick up wipers for a caboose from an old pie tin and they worked well.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

65steam said:


> My brother made pick up wipers for a caboose from an old pie tin and they worked well.


Please explain? I am all for making things as opposed to buying. A pic would b great!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can buy them for $3.99, but you'd rather spend several hours making them?


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can buy them for $3.99, but you'd rather spend several hours making them?


Good point!


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Something like this


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

65steam said:


> Something like this
> View attachment 549389


So basically the wheels are the pickups?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No, what's missing in that picture is the rollers! The wheels are only one side of the electrical supply, you need the center track roller! What's pictured there looks to be an HO car or perhaps a 2-rail O-scale. In any case, that's only half the job.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No, what's missing in that picture is the rollers! The wheels are only one side of the electrical supply, you need the center track roller! What's pictured there looks to be an HO car or perhaps a 2-rail O-scale. In any case, that's only half the job.


Either way, i just ordered the 3.99 rollers you shared! I appreciate it


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are clip-in rollers for Lionel plastic trucks, that's the easy way. They also have axle wipers to pick up the outer rail power. Here's some for $3.99/ea
> 
> View attachment 549317
> 
> ...


Do i need to solder a wire from the axle wiper as well? Or just the wire for the center rail roller pickup? I hooked this up with one wire coming from center pickup, and lights do not work. I cant find anything online showing wiring diagram for these. 
If i do need a wire from wiper is that a ground?
Thank you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, you need a wire from the wipers, with plastic trucks, that's what the wipers are for.


----------

